
Microsoft to provide automatic updates to handle Japan era name change to Reiwa - amichal
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/04/03/business/microsoft-provide-automatic-updates-handle-japan-era-name-change-reiwa/
======
amichal
I was able to find items in RHELs issue tracker with references to ones in
glibc. Curious what will happen with macOS and other platforms. How does this
stuff get done?

